# New NYC group forming



## Notsoluckycharm (May 18, 2007)

Bronx DM Looking for a group of players to go through his DYI homebrew.
World is fun and balanced with little restriction on class and feat.
Rule set will be 3.5 WOTC of course.

Meets will be weekly, either Thursday or saturday ( yet to be decided )
Dont let this discourage you - get back to me for updates.

What else is there?
Oh, one thing i like to do is throw character history back into the campaign so ill
require a mild history from every character.

If theres any questions feel free to email me!.

Hevean@gmail.com   aim: notsoluckycharm6

even if your in  a group, welcome to join us!


----------



## Notsoluckycharm (May 21, 2007)

Bump...  have 2 players 1 dm...


----------



## Notsoluckycharm (May 22, 2007)

<.< Bump! still looking!

want to start asap


----------



## Notsoluckycharm (May 25, 2007)

Bump ^^ thanks for the show of interest, still looking for 2-3 more players. Thanks!


----------



## Notsoluckycharm (May 28, 2007)

^bump^

Have ranger, cleric, mage, war or pally.
If anyone else would like to join in, lemme know asap.
Once again, thanks all for the show of interest!


----------

